

Gabe Newell about cliques and financial drive in their flat struct - bertzzie
http://i.imgur.com/spciZ46.jpg

======
MichaelCrawford
Is this fellow Dr. Tani Newell's brother? She's a friend of mine, and told me
that her brother made it big in video games.

